# expanding foam coverings i a dart frog viv?



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

was toying with the idea of using expanding foam in my new viv, ive read that u can use tiling grout, silicone sealant and some paints?

what can u guys recommend? its for making an arch/cave kind of thing and maybe a platform in th corner.

thanks again.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Just like this?



















It's expanding foam coated with Acetoxy silicone sealant and eco earth mashed into the surface


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

i like that viv


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

so u just smere silicone over it and them push ecoearth into th sealant?

i can manage that!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

darrensimps said:


> so u just smere silicone over it and them push ecoearth into th sealant?
> 
> i can manage that!!!


Yeah it's pretty easy but put aside a few hours!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's best to do it in one or two tubes of silicone sections at a time, after that you go mad!!!

Also, if it's for use on expanding foam, the acetone based "Acetoxy" silicone may be best, it is thick and sticky, good for getting it over the really awkward gaps and holes and dimples, also, it adheres to the foam better. The neutral stuff is easy to spread and easier on the eyes and throat but it goes too thin and is hard to get to cover any peaks in the foam.
Make sure the eco earth is bone dry!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> the acetone based "Acetoxy" silicone may be best


,

Just what I need too - any links? : victory:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

now that has to be one of the best ideas i have seen :no1: and looks fab


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Mbar said:


> ,
> 
> Just what I need too - any links? : victory:


Heya,

This is what you're after;
::: Geocel : Dow Corning® 781 Acetoxy Silicone Sealant :::

It's torture to work with, your eyes will be watering and it's a good idea to work over the edge of a viv, so you can go outside for a few gulps of air at a time! :mf_dribble:
Note the safety with drinking water contact confirmity. This is totally non-leaching once cured

Cheers all! 
Lotte***


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

do you have to use silicone can you not just sprinkle the eco-earth straight onto the wet expanding foam?
and also will plants be able to grow into the backgroung if you use silicone?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

morelia spilota said:


> do you have to use silicone can you not just sprinkle the eco-earth straight onto the wet expanding foam?
> and also will plants be able to grow into the backgroung if you use silicone?


The foam cures on the surface into a crust first, then continues to expand for about 6hrs. Your sprinkled eco earth would end up like freshly dug potholes in a snowfield! 
Moss can grow on the surface, epiphytes can get a grip on it but any plants that need to root wouldn't root on foam or silicone for that matter 

You can chop plugs out of the foam and plant things into it provided you remember to poke drain holes too!


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> The foam cures on the surface into a crust first, then continues to expand for about 6hrs. Your sprinkled eco earth would end up like freshly dug potholes in a snowfield!


ah ok i didnt realise i wont try and do it that way then, what foam exactly is it you get? is it quite simple to apply the silicone and end up with the same end result you have?


Saedcantas said:


> Moss can grow on the surface, epiphytes can get a grip on it but any plants that need to root wouldn't root on foam or silicone for that matter
> 
> You can chop plugs out of the foam and plant things into it provided you remember to poke drain holes too!


what about bromalaids and mainly all plants suitable for a dart frog setup, also would they require drain holes?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

i got some 4" building polystyerene instead of getting expanding foam everywhere.... just cover this in silicone and press eco earth into it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That will work. Are you going to shape it?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Yep works exactly the same with polystyrene too, just make sure you shape it, nothing worse than a square background in a square viv with square edges, urgh!

I cheated on this one and used exo terra polystyrene backing;


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i do like the look that expanding foam give once finished, im just still not convinced that it wont leach into the water.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah, ive shaped it, around th back of my tank, a slope down to nothing with a waterfall/fountain at its highest point, used a blow torch from work to melt th corners and cut a cave type thing into th front face of the polystyerene, just waiting on th silicone arriving now! bee waiting forever!!!


looks good as it is at th mo IMO.

have taken photos every so often of my progress, just incase it looks good at the end!!


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

hey, just got some grout from work, i take it it doesnt matter what stuff, ie floor n wall tiles?? i have nice dark grey stuff u see??

thanks guys


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> That will work. Are you going to shape it?



yeah i shaped it..... not sure, see wot its like when its finished tho












then i added a coat of grout!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Make sure you use aquarium safe silicone...I hated expanding foam...one becuase it cost me a fortune in silicone, I used 5 tubes, and two because I like to change the look of my viv every time I clean it....loving the first pic though and would like to know where you got that hanging moss! ???


----------

